# Steeler Country



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Pittsburgh anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

would be nice to have some kind of support group in pittsburgh. i wish UPMC would become more involved in IBS research given that they are a hugh institution for medical research etc


----------



## 22258 (Feb 24, 2007)

are there any groups in the pittsburgh area?


----------

